# Tired of the crummy carpet on your slide?



## erniee (Dec 9, 2012)

you can try this:


----------



## C Nash (Dec 9, 2012)

Good looking job.  Did you do it yourself?  When retracting the slide does it not scar/scratch the flooring as it comes in?


----------



## erniee (Dec 9, 2012)

Yes, I do this work by myself. Each coach is different and I check that out before proceeding.


----------



## H2H1 (Dec 9, 2012)

well I had to keep the carpet in mine. I was told it would mess the new floor up if I went with anything other than carpet


----------



## erniee (Dec 10, 2012)

Hollis, do you have a slide? If so, does it have rollers or skid strips? This way I can figure out why, whoever said you had to keep carpet, declared that.


----------



## ejdixon (Dec 11, 2012)

Great job, erniee! How long did this take you to finish this?


----------



## H2H1 (Dec 12, 2012)

Hi Ernie,  I had bamboo flooring, and the slide out was on carpet. I redid the floor with vinyle and everything else was with new carpet. The slide skid across the carpet. I was told that it would mess up the vinyle if I did not put carpet back in, so that is what I did.


----------



## JCZ (Dec 14, 2012)

erniee;82109 said:
			
		

> Hollis, do you have a slide? If so, does it have rollers or skid strips? This way I can figure out why, *whoever said you had to keep carpet, declared that*.



Probably one of the parrots that works at dealerships.

As I get older (spell that a bit "wiser") I learn more and more that if their lips are moving I can't trust what's coming out and it's prudent for me to confirm or deny for myself via another source.  I'm from California but I tell them I'm from Missouri.....they have to show me.  

As far as the slide goes, my 2013 Fox Mountain is carpeted inside the dining area (inside the slide) however, the floor that it slides over (the kitchen floor) is a very nice vinyl.

But I have to say......the photos above look very inviting.  Erniee.....would you mind doing mine in the dark, distressed look wood?


----------



## erniee (Dec 16, 2012)

well, I'm not a parrot that works at some dealership. I thought I would post that to this forum to show what can be done with an update to your coach. So if you don't like it, delete it.This forum isn't  very firendly.
and this forum is quite dead, thats why i don't post much here. and I have been a member of this forum sine 2001-


----------



## H2H1 (Dec 16, 2012)

Hey erniee who ruffel your feathers? I thought what you did was great and from what  I read so did a lot of others.


----------



## erniee (Dec 16, 2012)

Sorry, Hollis- at 65+, I'm not keen on being called a parrot. I try and do a good job on all my coach work. I am the cofounder of the Wanderlodge forum- so i am no newbie to all this rv stuff. Ernie Ekberg


----------



## JCZ (Dec 16, 2012)

erniee;82149 said:
			
		

> Sorry, Hollis- at 65+, I'm not keen on being called a parrot. I try and do a good job on all my coach work. I am the cofounder of the Wanderlodge forum- so i am no newbie to all this rv stuff. Ernie Ekberg



I don't believe anybody called you a parrot Erniee.  You asked Hollis who told him he had to keep carpet......I simply, tongue in cheek....replied that it was probably one of the parrots that works at a dealership (somebody that parrots what they've "heard" without having any factual basis or support to back up their claim).  Nothing directed towards you at all.

As a matter of fact, I went on to say "But I have to say......the photos above look very inviting. Erniee.....would you mind doing mine in the dark, distressed look wood?"......which is definately a complament if you read it the way I meant it.

I just read every post again, in this thread.......they were all friendly and supportive of your efforts.  You might want to read them again.  Very friendly bunch here!

You say "65 +" like that's old.  Come on Erniee, we're all youngsters here at this age.....100 is old.:stupid:


----------



## erniee (Dec 16, 2012)

Ok- I concede. Guess I was reading too fast- maybe too much cafeeine?
Anyway- that wood is handscraped hickory- and it does come in many colors.


----------



## H2H1 (Dec 16, 2012)

Well erniee glad you are back, I was told by a RV repair shop that I could not put vinyle down where the slide slide in. Oh well it done and I am satifired with it.BTW ERNIEE i BE 65 THIS JUNE,, vert young age if you keep thinking it is.


----------



## Boyde31 (Dec 20, 2012)

I like it a lot. I was actually thinking about doing this myself. How difficult was it to do if you did do it yourself?


----------



## erniee (Dec 21, 2012)

You have to see how your slide is constructed. Check yours out and see if it has: rollers, plastic skids, or raised with or without rollers and let me know. We can proceed from there. Ernie


----------

